# Italiacano - Italiano correggiuto



## giuliam9

Buongiorno a tutti,
cercando sul forum con mia somma sorpresa non ho trovato nulla sui termini "Italiacano - italiano correggiuto" (se ci fosse qualcosa che é sfuggito alla mia attenzione, Mod sparatemi  perché significa che non ho capito una mazza di come si effettua una ricerca).

Italiacano é l'italiano parlato dai "cani", ovvero sgrammaticato (mi é capitato di dire e sentire anche inglesecano con la stessa accezione).

Medesimo significato ha anche "italiano correggiuto" (che deriva dall'utilizzo improprio del participio passato di correggere)

Ora, mi chiedevo se esistesse un termine equivalente in inglese, non c'é uno specifico contesto é solo qualcosa che si dice nel sentire o leggere un italiano/inglese scorretto.


----------



## tsoapm

I can’t think of a fixed one. I might use “Ingerlish” I suppose.


----------



## giginho

Absit iniuria verbis, but could it be someting like:

"pig-gin english"?


----------



## giuliam9

giginho said:


> Absit iniuria verbis, but could it be someting like:
> 
> "pig-gin english"?



Pigglish?


----------



## Tegs

_Engrish_ is the word we use to refer to the strangely translated English you see on signs, usually in Asia. Such as "cruel fruit juice" (on a menu), "wild ass house" (in a public garden) and "obey the naughty palace's safe navigation" (in a children's play area). There are a lot of websites full of Engrish. 

Engrish is not English that is badly spoken by first-language English speakers though - it's specific to foreigners. Is "italiacano" something you use to refer to foreign people speaking bad Italian, or Italian people speaking bad Italian?


----------



## london calling

Che figata, come direbbe mio figlio. Me li sono appuntati!

_Pigglish_ non c'è niente male, Giulia. Potremmo tranquillamente coniarlo. Comunque, come Mark, non mi viene in mente nulla di "fisso".

PS. I believe there's an expression in French (I think Canadian French) which goes like this in English:
_He speaks English like a Spanish cow._


----------



## giuliam9

Tegs said:


> . Is "italiacano" something you use to refer to foreign people speaking bad Italian, or Italian people speaking bad Italian?



Italian people speaking bad Italian  There are many of us


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> PS. I believe there's an expression in French (I think Canadian French) which goes like this in English:
> _He speaks English like a Spanish cow._



The French have a lot of sayings like this - I've heard the cow one in France too (but it's he speaks _French _like a Spanish cow ). 

As for Pigglish, I don't think I'd understand what that meant to be honest, and you don't want to people to get confused and think it's a fake language like Pig Latin, Oppish or similar. 

At the risk of sounding boring, I'd go for "broken English", or Engrish, which is already in wide use (albeit primarily in the Asian context).


----------



## bise

Io a dire il vero non ho mai sentito nessuna di queste due espressioni in italiano... Forse sono utilizzate nella tua area geografica?


----------



## tsoapm

You might use “propper” for “correggiuto” too I suppose, and it occurs to me that people like mistyping the word “the” a lot on the Internet these days too. Put 'em together  and what have you got?

bibbidi-bobbidi-boo teh propper Inglish


----------



## london calling

Mark Dobson said:


> You might use “propper” for “correggiuto” too I suppose, and it occurs to me that people like mistyping the word “the” a lot on the Internet these days too. Put 'em together and what have you got?
> 
> bibbidi-bobbidi-boo teh propper Inglish




Well, all I can say is that you don't speak proper English like what I do!!


----------



## Gianfry

bise said:


> Io a dire il vero non ho mai sentito nessuna di  queste due espressioni in italiano... Forse sono utilizzate nella tua  area geografica?


Neanch'io...




Mark Dobson said:


> You might use “propper” for “correggiuto” too I suppose, and it occurs to me that people like mistyping the word “the” a lot on the Internet these days too. Put 'em together  and what have you got?
> 
> bibbidi-bobbidi-boo teh propper Inglish


Haha, veri nais uan! ;-)


----------



## tsoapm

london calling said:


> like what I do


A venerable fragment of _inglese sgrammaticato_ that; impress your friends by speaking English badly properly.


----------



## L'Enrico

Mark Dobson said:


> bibbidi-bobbidi-boo teh propper Inglish




I like something along those lines. It maintains the similarity with the Italian "correggiuto", which is wrong only because the verb is irregular. It's like you said "bring - bringed - bringed".

[EDIT: it's quite common around here to say "Quello è italiano correggiuto" to someone who made a mistake. I didn't know of "Italiacano" though]

E.


----------



## tsoapm

Gianfry said:


> Haha, veri nais uan! ;-)


Looking back at it, I’m not so sure. It’s a bit over the top. Maybe:

teh Queens Inglish

with no apostrophe; more subtle.


----------



## L'Enrico

Although people from Queens might take exception to that.


----------



## giuliam9

bise said:


> Io a dire il vero non ho mai sentito nessuna di queste due espressioni in italiano... Forse sono utilizzate nella tua area geografica?


<br><br>Non saprei, dovrebbero illuminarci gli amici del forum... google da 29.500 risultati ad ogni modo.<br><br>
<br>


----------



## Tegs

Mark Dobson said:


> teh Queens Inglish
> 
> with no apostrophe; more subtle.



I like this one  
PS. We spake proper English over here so we do, not like what LC done earlier.


----------



## giuliam9

You spAke Tegs


----------



## gandolfo

I neva did ear of "Italiacano" you learnt me somefing today...


----------



## Blackman

Concordo anche io, ma il giochino è divertente, propongo un bel _Wronglish.
_


bise said:


> Io a dire il vero non ho mai sentito nessuna di queste due espressioni in italiano... Forse sono utilizzate nella tua area geografica?


----------



## longplay

"Italiacano" non l'ho mai sentito ; semmai "da cani". "Correggiuto" ... mah ?!! E' dialetto ? Forse . A me sembra solo "storpiato",più una  variante che non posso scrivere.
Non mi meraviglia che tu non abbia trovato nulla. Ciao..


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io le ho sempre sentite, da quando sono nato, con anche l'aggiunta _tagliàno_ (da Itagliano), e molto spesso_ tagliàno correggiuto_.

EFC


----------



## longplay

Posso chiederti se è dialetto ? Se lo è, non può essere considerato "italiano" buffo o alludente a un italiano scorretto, mi sembra. Cioè, in italiano non esiste
italiacano = cattivo italiano ecc. . né "correggiuto". Spiegate un po' meglio cosa intendete dire. Grazie


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Di sicuro non è dialetto, e fino ad ora ho sempre pensato che fossero modi di dire estesi a tutta Italia per indicare appunto l'utilizzo un italiano scorretto. Io per esempio lo uso spesso quando mio papà sbaglia i verbi o le pronunce per sottolineare l'errore, dato che di solito sfodera parole super forbite che non ho mai sentito.
Oppure si usa quando alcuni personaggi (che si credono il padreterno) fanno degli strafalcioni assurdi, e allora qualcuno puù commentare (con sarcasmo o ironia): eh, ma lui parla il tagliano (correggiuto).
Al momento non saprei come spiegarlo diversamente.

EFC


----------



## bise

Forse è una espressione idiomatica (magari non diffusa in tutta Italia)... Comunque leggere le vostre traduzioni in Inglese è davvero divertente!!


----------



## danalto

Ma sentito neanche io! 
*Il tagliano* è fantastico. 
*Wronglish *stupendo.


----------



## Tegs

giuliam9 said:


> You spAke Tegs



Haha, I've only just noticed this - what I wrote in post #18 wasn't a typo, it was how some people in Northern Ireland speak, or 'spake'  To get back on topic, I think Mark's idea in post #15 was a great way to convey the English equivalent of 'italiano correggiuto'  Slightly off topic, when English native-speakers speak bad French, we sometimes say they speak Franglais. I don't know how common that is, but my friends and I use it


----------



## tsoapm

Tegs said:


> Haha, I've only just noticed this - what I wrote in post #18 wasn't a typo, it was how some people in Northern Ireland speak, or 'spake'


Also an archaic, poetic variant of “spoke”, for the record.

_And while I’m here, I’d just like to give a brief nod to the late Ernie Wise, and the plays what he wrote. Who else could have penned the immortal line for Glenda Jackson: _All men are fools, and what makes them so is having beauty like what I have got.


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> At the risk of sounding boring, I'd go for "broken English", or Engrish, which is already in wide use (albeit primarily in the Asian context).



I think broken English is different, actually, because I would expect to hear that from a non-native speaker. And the same goes for Engrish. 

Here they're talking about native speakers who can't speak their own language properly, but I really can't think of a set phrase/word which would express that idea.

PS Tegs. _Franglais_ in my days meant English words used (generally wrongly!) in French: parking, camping etc. The French government became totally obsessed with at one time and tried to stop people using it (but it didn't work, they still do it.).

PPS Giulia. Say _prrrrr _to your lovely moggy from me.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nevver did oy.
GS


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> I think broken English is different, actually, because I would expect to hear that from a non-native speaker. And the same goes for Engrish.
> 
> Here they're talking about native speakers who can't speak their own language properly, but I really can't think of a set phrase/word which would express that idea.
> 
> PS Tegs. _Franglais_ in my days meant English words used (generally wrongly!) in French: parking, camping etc. The French government became totally obsessed with at one time and tried to stop people using it (but it didn't work, they still do it.).



Yep, I realised after that neither was appropriate, when I saw the post just before mine (we cross-posted so I didn't realise we we talking about _Italians _speaking bad Italian ). Interesting side-note on the use of Franglais. I've always heard it used for people who speak piss-poor French with a strong English accent  I didn't know about the English words in French take on it - thanks


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Che figata, come direbbe mio figlio. Me li sono appuntati!
> 
> _Pigglish_ non c'è niente male, Giulia. Potremmo tranquillamente coniarlo. Comunque, come Mark, non mi viene in mente nulla di "fisso".
> 
> PS. I believe there's an expression in French (I think Canadian French) which goes like this in English:
> _He speaks English like a Spanish cow._



D'ora in poi, quando mi dite che ho sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa, vi risponderò che io sono Padrelingua (par condicio) *giginglish*....tiè! 



Tegs said:


> _Engrish_ is the word we use to refer to the strangely translated English you see on signs, usually in Asia. Such as "cruel fruit juice" (on a menu), "wild ass house" (in a public garden) and "obey the naughty palace's safe navigation" (in a children's play area). There are a lot of websites full of Engrish.
> 
> Engrish is not English that is badly spoken by first-language English speakers though - it's specific to foreigners. Is "italiacano" something you use to refer to foreign people speaking bad Italian, or Italian people speaking bad Italian?



Tegs,
wild ass house ??? seems to be funny over there!! you need to explain it to your ignorant friend!!!!


----------

